# NEED IDEAS: Using Old Skoal Cans



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

What would be some good uses of empty Skoal cans (aka dip/chew)? I have access to a hundred or so. If you don't know what they look like, they are about the same size as a hockey puck.


----------



## usafcharger (Sep 26, 2011)

you could make large buttons or you could use them as laboratory knobs or dials


----------



## Spats (Feb 28, 2013)

Use them as LED candle holders.

Take one and give a quick coat of acrylic gesso or primer so it has some texture. Build up the sides with paperclay, celluclay, magic-sulpt, something like that.
Coat it in acrylic varnish or 'sculpt or coat' and bingo - now it looks like your homemade LED candle has a creepy base to go with it.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I know they are not clear, but maybe some perti dish items from a twisted experiment? Or storage to organize smaller parts on the work bench while you are building something else?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This is the only thing I could find. Where they mention picture, you could use a small skull or a picture of one.
http://www.essortment.com/picture-frames-craft-51755.html


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

You could use them as housings for wiring or connectors, because they are water tight. Have wire come in either side, and seal it with silicone, then when you put the lid on, they'll be weather proof.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Lord Homicide said:


> What would be some good uses of empty Skoal cans (aka dip/chew)? I have access to a hundred or so. If you don't know what they look like, they are about the same size as a hockey puck.


Ok, I have to ask, where did you ever come up with that many Skoal cans?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Have you ever seen the robots made from bottle caps? I tried to find a pic but couldn't find what I was looking for, but you could use the cans and it would be bigger. OR you could paint them and add gears, some pieces of leather and a tad of lace to make a steampunk collage art piece.


----------

